# Another New Arrival



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Got this from the bay, very happy with it but a bit confused.

I think it has had a movement transplant as the hands and batons are gold in colour with silver dial , the case number 198.0021 suggests it is in a gold plate case which it plainly isn't, one other thing it doesn't actually say Geneve on the dial which I find a bit odd.

Working very well as it has had a new coil plus a new date wheel and case gasket plus a service, at least that's what the blurb said and from what I can see of the date wheel it does look very white and pristine if you look at the date window closely. I love the case as its big and looks great on the wrist.

Comments are very welcome.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Very nice indeed,but can't comment on originality


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

I have no idea on the originality etc of this watch................................but?.............it looks bloody beautiful! Im sure you will enjoy wearing this one!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear PC-Magician

This is a most interesting Omega. I lkw Omegas very much but I can't claim to be an expert on the brand. However, in this case, may I offer a suggestion culled from my own experience, and that is the effect of removing the gold plate carefully on a good quality alloy case. Clearly, someone pretty good has worked on the watch and I wonder if they have taken off the gold and then cleaned up the case to look silver in colour. Just a suggestion.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

> Dear PC-Magician
> 
> This is a most interesting Omega. I lkw Omegas very much but I can't claim to be an expert on the brand. However, in this case, may I offer a suggestion culled from my own experience, and that is the effect of removing the gold plate carefully on a good quality alloy case. Clearly, someone pretty good has worked on the watch and I wonder if they have taken off the gold and then cleaned up the case to look silver in colour. Just a suggestion.


Interesting idea, but I am pretty sure Omega did not use Alloy of any description and this case is Stainless without any doubt..


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

What does the movement look like? Is it copper-coloured or silver-coloured? Does it still have the copper Omega 'lozenge' identification plate on it, or an empty space (about a cm long below the left hand coil)?

I've seen dials like that and the gold accents on the markers and gold hands suggest a GP case. NOS 1250 cases on ebay, and NOS ESA9162 movements are also available so it could be a 'bitsa' bitsa this, bitsa that.

Likewise, it would be easy enough for a watchmaker back in the day to inadvertently swap case backs between watches if they happened to have an example of both in front of them at the time.

Or, someone could have ruined their GP case and bought a NOS SS case off ebay (or had a watchmaker swap it).

If the movement is copper coloured and has its Omega plate, that would be a good sign, as it would mean that the movement is from an Omega, not another brand. LIkewise the lozenge identification plate will give the serial number, which would enable you to find out what case it was originally in (would make it less likely that it was a bitsa, but not definitive).


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It is worth remembering that the case number says nothing about the case finish only the case style / shape. 198.0021 came in stainless steel (as above) and gold plated....the incomplete Omega Vintage Database only lists the gold plate version.

You can see this clearly if you search the database for 198.0001....three case finishes are listed: solid gold, gold plate and stainless steel.

Last week, I started to write up something on Omega f300 case numbers:

http://electric-watches.co.uk/makers/omega/omega-f300-tuning-fork/omega-f300-case-numbers-and-dates/

(a work in progress!)


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Who. Me? said:


> What does the movement look like? Is it copper-coloured or silver-coloured? Does it still have the copper Omega 'lozenge' identification plate on it, or an empty space (about a cm long below the left hand coil)?
> 
> I've seen dials like that and the gold accents on the markers and gold hands suggest a GP case. NOS 1250 cases on ebay, and NOS ESA9162 movements are also available so it could be a 'bitsa' bitsa this, bitsa that.
> 
> ...


Its all copper and its a 1250 calibre,possibly the dial was changed because the dial was damaged in some way?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Movement Picture.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Silver Hawk said:


> It is worth remembering that the case number says nothing about the case finish only the case style / shape. 198.0021 came in stainless steel (as above) and gold plated....the incomplete Omega Vintage Database only lists the gold plate version.
> 
> You can see this clearly if you search the database for 198.0001....three case finishes are listed: solid gold, gold plate and stainless steel.
> 
> ...


This.

Also, f300 watches with this case style came with dials that either had the Geneve marque or were just noted as Chronometers, if I recall correctly. And anyway, I think it looks great, so if you got a good deal on it, I'd just focus on enjoying the humming and the sweeping ... :yes:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > It is worth remembering that the case number says nothing about the case finish only the case style / shape. 198.0021 came in stainless steel (as above) and gold plated....the incomplete Omega Vintage Database only lists the gold plate version.
> ...


Yes it was a good deal :yes: , some of them go for more than I would ever pay frankly.


----------

